# Abortion, then D&C, chances of still being pregnant?



## bigbloomerz

Please note this thread is not for me, it's for my Best Friend.
She had an abortion (for many legitimate reasons) and 3 weeks later she had to go and have a D&C procedure as the baby was still alive.

She is now 8 weeks since the D&C but still no sign of her period and still having morning sickness, frequent urination, tiredness.

She has had a lot of stress to cope with over the past few months, so I am wondering if that is a contributing factor to it?

I have never heard of someone still being pregnant after and abortion and a D&C. 

If anyone can help or has experience of a delay in period or similar symptoms after a D&C I would be most appreciative of your reponse.

I have tried to Google a few things but I am not getting anywhere so thought I'd be better trying on here. I hope I have put it in the right section! Sorry if I havent :dohh:


----------



## Rachie004

I would probably repost this in the ethical loss section. The miscarriage support area is for those ladies who had no choice in the loss of their pregnancies and this could be upsetting for some people. Hope you get some answers x


----------



## LucyLake

I'm sure this was your abortion and I guess Good luck? What were you hoping to accomplish here, do you want to compare scar tissue? :brat:

This post is my worst nightmare ever. I grieve for my lost baby and would do ANYTHING to have him back. I feel like I had a forced abortion though he was dead. I worried about ever posting anything on FB because I figured that someone who had an abortion would want to compare notes and set my recovery back months.

I thought I was safe by posting here, but instead I leave this thread now in tears and wonder how the rest of the day will go.

Does Planned Parenthood have a support forum?


----------



## Neverending

I can't say ant thing just shaking my head. That poor child had some fight to still be there. I sincerly hope it was a medically complicated choice and not life style.


----------



## Starry Night

Um, to answer your question, it can take a long time for hcg to leave your system even after a D&C. Or, the other possibility is your 'friend' is pregnant again. (You can get pregnant before your first period arrives)

Really though, talking about abortions in the same breath as miscarriage is really, really insulting to those of us who have suffered miscarriages. And I'm saying this as kindly as possible.


----------



## Vickie

Thread closed per forum rules and TOS:



> While BabyandBump tries to remain pro-choice on most subjects, out of respect for majority of our members that are either trying to conceive, or pregnant, we ask that you do not discuss topics on abortion and terminations outside of the 'Ethical Prenatal Losses' forum.


----------

